# Cut This Out Today



## Tmate (Sep 26, 2021)

My house coordinates.


----------



## rwm (Sep 26, 2021)

That is cool!
Robert


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice. I need to get a cnc plasma at some point.


----------



## Tmate (Sep 27, 2021)

Another.


----------



## Tmate (Sep 29, 2021)

I dug this piece out of a pile and posted this photo yesterday. As I recall, I cut it out of 3/16" plate about 15 years ago. It measures about 12" x 13". The small insert photo shows the same shape cut out in card stock with the same CNC machine using a 65 watt air cooled laser.


----------

